# Datalogic OPC mit einer S7-200 Variablenzugriff



## e_huellen (5 Juni 2007)

Hallo Zusammen, bin nun stolzer Besitzer einer OPC Server Lizenz von Deltaogic. Und habe ein großes Problem. Ich möchte auf die Variablen der S7-200 zugreifen. Vx x=0.0..65tausendirgendwas.7 Laut der Hilfe kann ich die mit V211.3 für das 211 Byte 3 Bit ansprechen. Datentype ist immer BOOL so auf der Diagnosewebseite bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung das die Syntax nicht stimme habe aber keine Ahnung was man da noch ändern kann. Mit Merkern z.b M25.0 klappt es. Ich habe die Verbindung der S7 über ein PPI Multi Master Cabel und der PC/PG Schnittstelle von Siemens realisiert. 

Wenn ich mit einem anderen OPC Server z.b. von Siemens die Variable V211.3 abfrage läuft es. 

Der Support hat mich auf nächste Woche vertröstet. Da ich aber nicht unbedingt die Zeit habe bis nächste Woche zu warten hoffe ich, dass Ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt. 

Mfg

e_Huellen


----------



## C.Lo (7 Juni 2007)

*Hab da auch noch ne Frage*

Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem OPCDataControl was da im lieferumfang enthalten ist? Hab versucht von VB aus Bit's zu setzen, bekomme aber sofort ne fehlermeldung (Cannot change the value of a readonly item).
Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen, am besten mit ein paar code-zeilen
die auch wirklich funktionieren.

Danke


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (8 Juni 2007)

@e_huellen
Es tut mir leid, aber zur S7-200 kann ich nichts sagen. Ich rede gleich am Montag Früh mit Herrn Renschler, daß er das schnellstmöglich bearbeitet

@C.Lo
Die Fehlermeldung besagt, daß Du auf ein Item schreiben möchtest, welches nur gelesen werden kann (z.B. Eingänge oder das Item ist als Read Only angelegt worden, so daß der OPC-Server für dieses Item nur Lesen zulässt).

Bernhard Götz


----------

